# frozen vegetable do you just take them out the freezer to defrost then feed



## BobbleHeadWobbler (Nov 6, 2009)

frozen vegetables do you just take them out the freezer to defrost then feed if so how long do you leave it out for to defrost.

or do you make them like as if it was for us and put them in a pan of warm water for a bit then let them cool down then feed. for a bearded dragon



thanks them who help: victory:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I love questions like these! Don't mean to sound rude but defrost them in whatever way you feel best, as long as they're defrosted then all is good however I wouldn't feed them hot. What veg is it you're feeding?


Sent from my iPad using my iPad and fingers.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

I suppose fully defrosted would be better than cooked really. Mine do get bit of the sunday dinner veggies at times after they are cooked but we only tend to slighly cook veggies.

Either would work.

Fresh on the other hand are always better when you can though.


----------



## BobbleHeadWobbler (Nov 6, 2009)

tomcannon said:


> I love questions like these! Don't mean to sound rude but defrost them in whatever way you feel best, as long as they're defrosted then all is good however I wouldn't feed them hot. What veg is it you're feeding?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using my iPad and fingers.


its better to over think things and see how stupid its sounds later:lol2: then feeding pets wrong.


----------



## BobbleHeadWobbler (Nov 6, 2009)

nicnet said:


> I suppose fully defrosted would be better than cooked really. Mine do get bit of the sunday dinner veggies at times after they are cooked but we only tend to slighly cook veggies.
> 
> Either would work.
> 
> Fresh on the other hand are always better when you can though.


thank you :no1:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I've just reread my initial reply and realise how rude it sounds! I didn't mean it like that. I mean I love these questions because normally it isn't something we'd think twice about of it were for us, yet for some reason we feel we have to ask how to defrost veg when it is for our reps! Makes me laugh! 

As said, as long as they're defrosted and ideally not cooked then it doesn't matter how you do it. 


Sent from my iPad using my iPad and fingers.


----------



## joe1981 (Dec 14, 2012)

Tom you're one mean dude :lol2: no such thing as a stupid question mate i fussed over everything so it's only natural.

Tut tut


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

joe1981 said:


> Tom you're one mean dude :lol2: no such thing as a stupid question mate i fussed over everything so it's only natural.
> 
> Tut tut


I feel bad now! :lol2:


Sent from my iPad using my iPad and fingers.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> I feel bad now! :lol2:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using my iPad and fingers.


compared to a lot of the members your a saint! :lol2: (including me lol) i didnt see it as being rude at all but im not the op lol


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

I would leave to defrost, but if short of time, I would pour some boiled water on, drain & cool, but not actually boil them. 

I cook my peas in the microwave, taste fresher then when boiled.


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

spottymint said:


> I would leave to defrost, but if short of time, I would pour some boiled water on, drain & cool, but not actually boil them.
> 
> I cook my peas in the microwave, taste fresher then when boiled.


Now i have seen it all cooking tips on a reptile forum :lol2:


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

dramen said:


> Now i have seen it all cooking tips on a reptile forum :lol2:



lol here is a another then


Do turnip in the microwave (in water) for 20 mins...cooks faster than on the stove and tastes a heap better. 20 mins and it should be mashable so shorter for 'chunky bits' 


;p


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

tomcannon said:


> I've just reread my initial reply and realise how rude it sounds! I didn't mean it like that. I mean I love these questions because normally it isn't something we'd think twice about of it were for us, yet for some reason we feel we have to ask how to defrost veg when it is for our reps! Makes me laugh!
> 
> As said, as long as they're defrosted and ideally not cooked then it doesn't matter how you do it.



i remember a similar thread ages ago. Somebody was saying that frozen food wasn't as nutritious as fresh because it loses vitamins when frozen. I was telling her that the vitamins are locked in if flash frozen, but will lose them if they're blanched first.
She refused to accept it because this was a reptile forum and she was getting her information from an iguana site... so my information from a food nutrition website was irrelevant as it wasn't about reptiles.

Always makes me laugh though when people on the snake section ask how to defrost mice...... how about the same way you defrost your sausages eh silly bollocks!!


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

Meko said:


> i remember a similar thread ages ago. Somebody was saying that frozen food wasn't as nutritious as fresh because it loses vitamins when frozen. I was telling her that the vitamins are locked in if flash frozen, but will lose them if they're blanched first.
> She refused to accept it because this was a reptile forum and she was getting her information from an iguana site... so my information from a food nutrition website was irrelevant as it wasn't about reptiles.
> 
> Always makes me laugh though when people on the snake section ask how to defrost mice...... how about the same way you defrost your sausages eh silly bollocks!!


 last bit made me laugh! haha


----------



## DKTRandall (Oct 13, 2012)

How about, put boiling water in a bowl, and put the veg in a smaller bowl, in to the bowl with the water. The veg doesn't get hot, and the bowl only get a bit warmer than warm, so it doesn't cook. Thats how i defrost turkey mince.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

just pop it in the fridge over night


----------



## DKTRandall (Oct 13, 2012)

tremerz97 said:


> just pop it in the fridge over night


... There's that...


----------

